# documentation requirments for facet injections



## rc724 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know about the documentation guidlines per medicare (AZ) regarding contrast medium that is "required to confirm an intra-articular injection of the tartget joint and to document flow within the cavity"
Does this apply to facet injections 64490-64495?
HELP!


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/indexes/national-and-local-indexes.aspx

Maybe need to locate the LCD and review to see if they are stating this is requirement versus their description of the procedure at the beginning of the LCD.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 21, 2012)

I looked at another thread where you copy and pasted from the AZ Medicare LCD, if you copy and past the section you are looking at it might be easier to respond with an interpretation of if they are stating this potentially grounds for post payment review denial if contrast was not injected or they are just stating this what feel would be included in the standard delivery of the block.


----------

